
Ask HN: Why is nonbody working on a distributed/crypto semantic web? - sharemywin
It would need to be fork-able.<p>It would need to be extendable.<p>It would need to be versioned.<p>The index would need to be distributed.<p>The extension and forks would be need to be open.<p>The query language would probably need to be open, version-able, fork-able, extendable.
======
Lionga
Because thats just a bunch of randomly cobbled together BS terms that dont
help anyone. For 99% the web as it exist is way better.

~~~
sharemywin
For a lot of use cases the web sucks. It co-mingles data with presentation.
Google, facebook etc are paid a lot of money to turn unstructured data to
structured data which can be discovered and searched. But, who would publish
data only to a network that nobody uses because the network doesn't exist.
classic chicken and egg problem. So, invest in a network not a company that
will change terms on you once it becomes bigger and can afford more lawyers.

